# Superhero Movies.



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

An article in this past week's Wall Street Journal discusses many upcoming superhero movies that are in the works (release date, cost): Daredevil (14 Feb., $78m), X-Men 2 (2 May, $100m), Hulk (20 June, $125m), Spider-Man 2 (7 May 2004, $150m+), Punisher (2004, $25m), Iron Fist (2004, $25m), Blade III (2005, $55m), and Iron Man (2005, $80m+). They also suggest the following possibilities as being in development or things that may come to pass: Ghost Rider (possibly Sony), "Namor Submariner" (Universal), Fantastic Four (Fox), Silver Surfer (Fox), a second Daredevil and a spin-off, Elektra (Fox), and even "Mort the Dead Teenager" (no studio yet).


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *An article in this past week's Wall Street Journal discusses many upcoming superhero movies that are in the works (release date, cost): Daredevil (14 Feb., $78m), X-Men 2 (2 May, $100m), Hulk (20 June, $125m), Spider-Man 2 (7 May 2004, $150m+), Punisher (2004, $25m), Iron Fist (2004, $25m), Blade III (2005, $55m), and Iron Man (2005, $80m+). They also suggest the following possibilities as being in development or things that may come to pass: Ghost Rider (possibly Sony), "Namor Submariner" (Universal), Fantastic Four (Fox), Silver Surfer (Fox), a second Daredevil and a spin-off, Elektra (Fox), and even "Mort the Dead Teenager" (no studio yet). *



Looking forward to X Men 2, Spiderman 2, Punisher, Iron Fist, Blade 3 and Iron Man and Fantastic Four. Iron Fist might be quite good cuz he was one of the Marvel Worlds "Premier Martial Artists" :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

I always liked Iron Fist--I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I always liked Iron Fist--I'm looking forward to that. *



Wonder who they will cast though.....:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

See:
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0202406


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 16, 2003)

Way cool.......I like Ray Park a lot and the story doesnt sound bad


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

When Will we Get Thunder Cats The Movie


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 23, 2003)

THUNDER THUNDER THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *THUNDER THUNDER THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 25, 2003)

As long as this new Punisher movie is better than that piece of crap they did with Dolph Lundgren.  :barf: 

Is 'Mort the Dead Teenager' based off Piers Anthony's books?

Also, there has already been a 'Fantastic Four' movie, but apparently it was never released.  Anywhere.  It was that bad.  I've only seen pictures, no actual footage, but what I did see looked *awful*.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm with Cthulhu, the one with Dolph was a major stinker!  


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fantastic Four (2004)     

Writing credits 
Chris Columbus (story)
Michael France (story)

Tagline: Earth. Wind. Fire. Water. And Doom. 

Note: Since this project is categorized as being in production, the 
data is subject to change or could be removed completely.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Also, there has already been a 'Fantastic Four' movie, but apparently it was never released.  Anywhere.  It was that bad.  I've only seen pictures, no actual footage, but what I did see looked awful.
> 
> Cthulhu *



there have been several Fantastic Four movies....each one more horrible than the next.

the man who owns the movie rights to the book just doesn't want to sell them, and to keep the movie rights to something you have to actually make a movie out of it if you're not going to sell them. so he releases a huge POS every time the quota is up and there you go...


----------



## Elfan (Mar 25, 2003)

The shirt I just happened to be wearing today:

http://www.wickedcoolstuff.com/thunfloclogt.html


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

You got a link to any of this FF pictures.....I would be interested in seeing :asian:


----------

